# Fruit and Veggie List



## Tristen

I credit everyone who contributed to this list on the old forum, especially iamdbf who started the list to begin with and jumbled it all into 1 messy post every so often  . I am simply reorganizing it here.

Generally fruits will be given raw and veggies cooked. Frozen food is too hard for hedgies so make sure that if frozen fruits/veggies are used that they are thawed out well.

*The items in the blue section are safe, the red are things to avoid.*

*Fruits*-Cherry, Apple, Watermelon, Bannanna, Pears, Strawberry, Cantaloupe, Papaya, Mango, Peaches, Pumpkin, Squash, Honeydew, Cranberries, Rasberry, Blackberry, Plum, Blueberry (remove the skin it can be a choking hazard.)

*Veggies*- Carrots, Sweet Potato, Raddish, Turnip, Green Pepper, Asparagus, Corn (unseasoned), Broccoli, Peas(the mushy part inside),

*Fruits*- Grapes, Raisins, Avocados, Oranges, Lemons, Lime, Grapefruit,Pineapple.

*Veggies* - Onions, Lettuce, Garlic, Chives, Mushrooms ( see my post on the 6th page), Tomatoe

 :!: Anything with small seeds presents a choking hazard and overly acidic fruits are definitely not good for hedgies :!: 

*Things Not Sure Of* -Cucumber,Beans, Cauliflower, Zuchini, Cabbage, Celery, Pomogranete (take the seeds out of the umm... seeds?), Coconut, Kiwi, Starfruit


----------



## iamdbf

Cool. It feels good that i was the main person to list this on the last forum. Wanna list do's and don'ts of meat to? im my fruit and veggie list post, that was mentioned some too. Another thing to add to unsure : pomegranite pieces without the seeds.(basically the fruit part peeled of of it)


----------



## Tristen

It would be better to start that on a new thread I think unless we could get this topic renamed. If you want to feel free or if you'd rather not I can.

Great idea for the post, I just hope you don't feel I stole it


----------



## Hedgiepets

We tried to get everything that we felt was important from the old forum. I guess this list was missed.


----------



## iamdbf

Tristen said:


> It would be better to start that on a new thread I think unless we could get this topic renamed. If you want to feel free or if you'd rather not I can.
> 
> Great idea for the post, I just hope you don't feel I stole it


I didn't feel you stole it, but for future reference, if over 50% of a post contributed by one persons post, they probably should be credited.  oh god! i have rabies! mouth foam!(look, no lines to show teeth)


----------



## Tristen

There you have your name specifically on there now


----------



## iamdbf

Tristen said:


> There you have your name specifically on there now


yup.


----------



## hedgie love

I would say don't feed pineapple it is very acidic. Here is a discussion about feeding pineapple that was posted on the old forum. http://hedgehogcentral.com/oldforum/index.php?showtopic=4595


----------



## iamdbf

Yup. One of my funniest moments was in that post.


----------



## Hedgie17

o ya i remember that lol :lol:


----------



## Tristen

Pineapple added to the unsafe list.


----------



## iamdbf

Unsafe For good reason too...
oh god! i can't dear look at it!!! Its too horrible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![attachment=0:3arvtf5k]artd.jpg[/attachment:3arvtf5k]


----------



## Vortex

hahaha thats great picture iamdbf!!!


----------



## iamdbf

Thanks. the link on page 1 shows the other time i posted that. lolz.


----------



## KatieG

Tristen said:


> *Things Not Sure Of* - Lettuce, Plum, Garlic, Cucumber, Rasberry, Blackberry, Broccoli, Honeydew,Beans, Cauliflower, Zuchini, Cabbage, Celery, Onions (Pretty sure they are bad, just making sure), Pomogranete (take the seeds out of the umm... seeds?)


I'm pretty sure I read on the old forum that lettuce and cucumber are definitely not good, but that cooked broccoli was ok. (I'm not an expert though.)

I have fed honeydew to my hedgie a couple times in the past; she likes it a lot and hasn't had any problems with it. It seems very similar to cantaloupe and watermelon, so I'm assuming it's fine.


----------



## Nancy

Garlic and onions should not be fed to any animal. 
http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=pro_apcc_ask_peoplefood
Interesting that onions aren't on that list. I was certain onions were toxic but maybe they just upset their stomachs. I still wouldn't feed them.

http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=pro_apcc_toxicplants

Full list:
http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=pro_apcc

Edited to add:

I found the info on oninons here. 
http://www.aspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=pro_apcc_dyk

Onions, Garlic, Chives



> Did You Know&#8230; Onions, garlic, chives and other species of the plant genus Allium can be potentially toxic to pets?
> 
> Allium species contain sulfur compounds known as disulfildes, which if ingested in large quantities can cause gastrointestinal irritation and could even result in damage to red blood cells. While cats are more sensitive to disulfides, dogs and other species of animals are also susceptible to Allium poisoning if enough plant material is consumed. Therefore, the ASPCA Animal Poison Control Center advises companion animal owners to avoid feeding pets onions, garlic and other Allium plants.


----------



## Tristen

KatieG said:


> Tristen said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Things Not Sure Of* - Lettuce, Plum, Garlic, Cucumber, Rasberry, Blackberry, Broccoli, Honeydew,Beans, Cauliflower, Zuchini, Cabbage, Celery, Onions (Pretty sure they are bad, just making sure), Pomogranete (take the seeds out of the umm... seeds?)
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure I read on the old forum that lettuce and cucumber are definitely not good, but that cooked broccoli was ok. (I'm not an expert though.)
> 
> I have fed honeydew to my hedgie a couple times in the past; she likes it a lot and hasn't had any problems with it. It seems very similar to cantaloupe and watermelon, so I'm assuming it's fine.
Click to expand...

I did recall seeing somewhere that lettuce was too watery for them, I can't recall cucumber being mentioned though. If anyone else has heard about this, it would be great if you'd share it. 

I did add honeydew to the safe list, I had thought I put it there before seeing as it is as similar as you mentioned and Pokey has had a few pieces of it before with no signs of it being bad.

Nancy, I did add onion and garlic to the unsafe list, I thought onion was but I couldn't recall ( I know I've seen somewhere that it was bad for dogs but I wasn't sure about hedgies).

Thanks for the contributions


----------



## r_k_chic47

What about mushrooms? Are those ok for hedgies to eat? Not, like, wild mushrooms, but ones that you buy at the store. My family buys them a lot, so I wondered if they would be ok for hedgehogs. They are canned, so they probably have a lot of preservatives in them, which is why I wasn't sure if it would be ok.


----------



## Tristen

I don't think it would hurt them but the preservatives aren't really good for anyone or anything :?


----------



## r_k_chic47

Yeah, that's what I was concerned about. Plus, I'm not sure if my hedgehog would like the taste of mushrooms. But I've seen so many hedgehog cartoons with mushrooms in them, so I thought maybe they ate them in the wild.


----------



## Tristen

If I always assumed from cartoons I would be trying to feed pizza to turtles.  

I'll try to look into it a bit more although I'm not quite sure what I'll manage to find.


----------



## smhufflepuff

KatieG said:


> I'm pretty sure I read on the old forum that lettuce and cucumber are definitely not good, but that cooked broccoli was ok. (I'm not an expert though.)


I've given mine cooked broccoli after reading it was okay on CnQ. She ignored the "tree" part, chomped off the "leaves" then anointed, spreading little broccoli balls all over her body. Seems that, inasmuch as you want to clean broccoli balls off your hedgehog, it's okay.


----------



## Amelia

should the veggies listed be given cooked or raw, or both?

P.S. i discovered Damien likes melons today! ^.^


----------



## Tristen

All I ever food my lil guy is raw stuff (then again he doesn't get many veggies, mostly fruits). 

Cooked food shouldn't be a problem (nutritional value is often loss though) but make sure it is unseasoned.


----------



## hedgie love

someone should pin this!


----------



## hedgie7908

QUESTION:
cranberries??
the food i normally give Chip has been MIA for the past few visits to the pet store. i found the same brand, same everything, except now it has the addition of dried cranberries!? is this okay???


----------



## LizardGirl

Cranberries themselves are great for urinary health. Is this food a cat food, with cranberries as an ingredient? If so, that is fine. If there are actual dried cranberries, that look like red raisins, that is NOT okay because they can get stuck in a hedgie's teeth/mouth.

Edit: Apparently I can't spell. :roll:


----------



## hedgie7908

Thanks for getting back so quickly LizardGirl! Yes, it is a cat food so the "dried cranberries" are actually pellet form.

It's nice to be back on the forum after being out for 2 months!!! Chip and I have missed the wealth of information and interesting posts---we're sitting here (he's napping in my hoodie pocket) getting re-acquainted and updating on everyone and their hedgies


----------



## LizardGirl

Welcome back!  

Yes, cranberries an an ingredient are fine. Mine likes juice occasionally as well.


----------



## r_k_chic47

What about sweet corn? I heard it's not good for hedgies, but I've also heard some people on here say they feed it to their hedgehog. Is it okay, or not? And if it is ok, would butter make it unsafe because it's a dairy product?


----------



## hedgie love

I wouldn't put butter on it even if it was safe, especially if my hedgehog was trying to loose weight.


----------



## Zalea

A little bit of unseasoned corn is a good treat occasionally. The reason you heard badly about corn is that a lot of dry cat foods use ground up corn, corn gluten meal, etc as main ingredients and hedgies don't get a lot of the needed nutrition out of those (which is why we have to buy slightly more expensive brands that use good meat products as main ingredients instead). A little actual corn (not the ground junky stuff in cheap cat foods) is enjoyable for them, and should be okay for a treat occasionally. Not every day, but once in a while.


----------



## r_k_chic47

Okay, one more question. I just bought some frozen fruit to use in smoothies. Would it be ok to feed my hedgehog some of the fruit (unthawed, of course)? I figured that it would be easy and efficient, because the fruit would last longer frozen. I don't see any problems with it, but I want to make sure


----------



## iamdbf

I forget why this is, but i kno that cold food is bad for their stomachs. Plus, i don't know how frozen it iz, but maybe theyd chip a tooth. (plus if it is cold the hedgie may not try it). I don't see why you can't just thaw it. That is the way to go... As for why its bad for their stomach to have cold/frozen food, i have a book somewhere that says why. I will post why eventually. i don't kno right now tho.


----------



## r_k_chic47

Oops, I meant to say I would thaw it out. I guess I accidently put "unthawed". Yes, I wouldn't feed it to him frozen. =]


----------



## iamdbf

What kinds of fruit? Most average kinds are okay. Check the first page if u want to see if the kinds are all right.


----------



## r_k_chic47

I know, I always make sure and check the list before I feed my hedgie anything. It's mostly just strawberries, but there is some honeydew melon and peaches mixed in too. The rest I know isn't safe for my hedgehog so I won't be feeding that.


----------



## iamdbf

there is no reason why you couldn't feed the fruits u specified. go ahead. the hedgie may not eat it cuz maybe he/she may be able to tell it had been frozen, but if they eat it, then that is fine.


----------



## r_k_chic47

No, I was saying that the rest of the fruits in the bag (the ones I didn't mention) were the ones I wasn't going to feed, like pineapples and grapes.


----------



## Tristen

Updated original post.  

I want to add that pomogranete and plums seemed to be enjoyed by Pokey but until I get further confirmation on them they won't be added. I would feel just terrible if I put something dangerous on there as safe  

Thanks to everyone with the contributions!


----------



## iamdbf

Tristen said:


> Updated original post.
> 
> I want to add that pomogranete and plums seemed to be enjoyed by Pokey but until I get further confirmation on them they won't be added. I would feel just terrible if I put something dangerous on there as safe
> 
> Thanks to everyone with the contributions!


woah woah, hold up... up. U admit ur not sure they are safe... and yet u fed them to ur own hedgie?


----------



## Tristen

Yes I did, but only a tiny bit. I see no similarities between them and anything on the list thats considered dangerous so I gave him just a tiny amount and kept an even closer eye on him for about a week after. If I had just the slightest bit of information it was a potential danger it wouldn't have happened but I didn't and it did.

I personally risked it but I won't go as far to encourage anyone else to. :|

On another note I found that plums are indeed safe. 

Found something about cucumber's skin causing blockage but that the flesh, or whatever you want to call it, is safe although the seeds should be removed due to choking hazards. I'm trying to find more info on this before its moved.


----------



## Immortalia

Wanted to say that my hedgie loves asian pears. I don't give him a lot, just a few pieces, and so far, everything has remained normal, it seems safe, unless anyone else knows of something about them that might be bad for hedgies :?: They're basically the same as a pear, just the texture is a bit different. I always thought of them as a hybrid between apples and pears :lol: They are also very juicy and he just loves them. I feed it to him in small pieces, and skin peeled.

A pic to get an idea of what I'm talking about:


----------



## sarahomnia

what about cooked mushrooms? i've given Hector the heads of button mushrooms and he loves them.


----------



## dorasdaddy

There are alot of requests for the info on this thread....could a mod or admin please make it a sticky so it is easier for the new owners to find?


----------



## Robinspoiler

What about mushrooms? Can I feed little chunks of mushroom to Crash?


----------



## Ahava

Very helpful list. Thank you everyone! =)


----------



## Litch

What about blueberries?


----------



## K9_girl1994

Yea what about blueberries? We got a big container of them from BJ's.


----------



## Immortalia

I've offered Shinjy blueberries(split open down the middle), but he had no interest in them. He preferred to try to steal the raspberries I was eating instead :lol: 

He's just like me, I prefer raspberries over blueberries any day ^_^

Sorry I couldn't give more insight.


----------



## sillybowtie

I have been feeding Ace 2 blueberry every few days. I get the frozen ones and put them out during the day and they will defrost when he wakes up. I do not cut it up but leave them whole. He likes them and it keeps him regular.


----------



## dorasdaddy

you may want to peel the blueberries, the tough skin may present a choking hazard.


----------



## Tristen

dorasdaddy said:


> you may want to peel the blueberries, the tough skin may present a choking hazard.


Yes blueberries are safe and actually pretty healthy but as said here the skin does present a choking hazard.

In response to mushrooms, I haven't seen anything specifically for hedgies not to have them however I know that dogs can't have them. To be on the safe side I would avoid mushrooms.


----------



## Shelbys Mom

What about tomatoes?
Just the flesh not the skin or seeds.
Or are they to acidic?

I haven't tried them I just wanted to check first.
My mother grows a garden every year so I'm trying to see what all I can feed from it.

My Grandparent's grow blue berries but none of mine will eat them


----------



## HedgeMom

Tristen said:


> In response to mushrooms, I haven't seen anything specifically for hedgies not to have them however I know that dogs can't have them. To be on the safe side I would avoid mushrooms.


Dogs can have mushrooms. They are perfectly safe for dogs and hedgehogs. Not much nutrition but safe. 


> What about tomatoes?
> Just the flesh not the skin or seeds.
> Or are they to acidic?


I see nothing wrong with fresh tomatoes, especially peeled.


----------



## Free2Dream

If acidic fruits are generally unsafe, then I would caution against feeding tomatoes, which are very acidic. I have to eat them in extreme moderation, otherwise I get canker sores in my mouth, LOL. 

I am very thankful to have found this list! Annabelle is pretty much against trying anything new, but maybe she'll take to some of these suggestions.


----------



## Tristen

HedgeMom said:


> Tristen said:
> 
> 
> 
> In response to mushrooms, I haven't seen anything specifically for hedgies not to have them however I know that dogs can't have them. To be on the safe side I would avoid mushrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs can have mushrooms. They are perfectly safe for dogs and hedgehogs. Not much nutrition but safe.
> 
> 
> 
> What about tomatoes?
> Just the flesh not the skin or seeds.
> Or are they to acidic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see nothing wrong with fresh tomatoes, especially peeled.
Click to expand...

No no and no. Dogs aren't supposed to have mushrooms, wild nor canned and based on that alone I would say its a big no no for hedgies too.

Tomatoes are also too acidic for hedgies

Please try to get facts straight about food and treats before you go telling people what is and isn't safe, it could very well lead to sick hedgie.


----------



## LarryT

Tristen said:


> HedgeMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tristen said:
> 
> 
> 
> In response to mushrooms, I haven't seen anything specifically for hedgies not to have them however I know that dogs can't have them. To be on the safe side I would avoid mushrooms.
> 
> 
> 
> Dogs can have mushrooms. They are perfectly safe for dogs and hedgehogs. Not much nutrition but safe.
> 
> 
> 
> What about tomatoes?
> Just the flesh not the skin or seeds.
> Or are they to acidic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see nothing wrong with fresh tomatoes, especially peeled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No no and no. Dogs aren't supposed to have mushrooms, wild nor canned and based on that alone I would say its a big no no for hedgies too.
> 
> Tomatoes are also too acidic for hedgies
> 
> Please try to get facts straight about food and treats before you go telling people what is and isn't safe, it could very well lead to sick hedgie.
Click to expand...

Hedgemom is one of the most knowledgable people on this forum and she gives good sound advice that being said i don't know anything about mushrooms or tomatoes so who is right and who is wrong.


----------



## FiaSpice

^^^true and she's knowledgable in other speacies too. I don't think she would have talked about the dog if she didn't new.


----------



## Shelbys Mom

All that being said....
I tried a little bit of peeled and seeds removed (probably to small to worry about but took them out anyway) And my little Wicca loved it!
I won't be feeding her very much at a time and wont be feeding them to her very ofter because they are acidic. But I IMO think it would be OK in moderation.

None of my other hedgies would eat it.


----------



## Tristen

I've even asked 2 seperate vets about mushrooms and both have agreed that they are NOT alright for dogs. Aside from that I've grown up with dogs my whole life...

Not only that but you just admitted that tomatoes are acidic and everyone here should know that things like that aren't good for the hedgehogs, regardless if they seem to love it. Animals love antifreeze too but it doesn't stop it from being harmful. Its best to avoid it altogether, rather than try to keep it limited.


----------



## ap0226

Are cucumbers okay? I'm not feeding them as a treat, but I've been putting slices in my small mealworm colony for moisture...just wanna be on the safe side.


----------



## Sashalynn

Tristen said:


> I've even asked 2 seperate vets about mushrooms and both have agreed that they are NOT alright for dogs. Aside from that I've grown up with dogs my whole life...
> 
> Not only that but you just admitted that tomatoes are acidic and everyone here should know that things like that aren't good for the hedgehogs, regardless if they seem to love it. Animals love antifreeze too but it doesn't stop it from being harmful. Its best to avoid it altogether, rather than try to keep it limited.


Sadly Vets don't always know everything when it comes to hedgehogs much less any other animal. I've come to this conclusion because I lost my dog to onion poisoning. I've been to many vets and others that had no clue onions can kill pets after my baby died. The 24/hr vet hospital I took her to was the one that found out what happened.

As for mushrooms Ive been doing my own research and so far I've found nothing saying mushrooms are bad at least not the store bought ones. ASPCA: http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/ask-the-e ... rooms.html


----------



## CoxMD

ap0226 said:


> Are cucumbers okay? I'm not feeding them as a treat, but I've been putting slices in my small mealworm colony for moisture...just wanna be on the safe side.


Can someone please clarify for me why cucumbers are on the "unsafe" list?


----------



## Tarynsgate

I think its 'cause cucumbers have seeds in them that might get stuck?

Also, are bean sprouts OK to feed to hedgies? Roxie eats them almost more than her mealies.


----------



## ashh51191

is there an updated list maybe some more things they can/cant have? I noticed this was posted a few years ago...


----------



## zombiesatenine

wait, so I thought tiny seeds were bad for them? how can they eat strawberries..?


----------



## juliev

I have heard that most veggies need to be cooked before they are fed. Is this true?


----------



## Lilysmommy

juliev said:


> I have heard that most veggies need to be cooked before they are fed. Is this true?


Not really. Harder veggies, like carrots, should be cooked. For most veggies, though, it's healthier to feed them raw. You just need to make sure they're cut up small enough for your hedgie to easily chew, or you can puree them if you have a food processor.


----------



## hanhan27

I was just wondering if this could become stickied?  I know I personally have linked people to this thread more than a few times and it might be beneficial for newer members. I've also seen several posts lately where people ask about good fruits and veggies to feed, or mention feeding something that isn't on the 'good' list.


----------



## MRayne

Tristen said:


> Please try to get facts straight about food and treats before you go telling people what is and isn't safe, it could very well lead to sick hedgie.


I'm am new to hedgehog ownership and to this forum so please forgive my inexperience and the length of this first post. That said I do have a degree in biology and work in animal care for a large university and have recently done a great deal of research on hedgehog and animal nutrition and thought I might be able to contribute something to this discussion. As an academic, I do my best to provide references to support my argument.

I must respectfully disagree with Tristen store bought mushrooms like white button mushrooms are entirely safe for dogs and cats. The concern arises from the possibility that these pets might ingest poisonous wild mushrooms. Some people fear that if their dog develops a taste for edible mushrooms it might encourage them to seek out wild ones on walks, but store bought mushrooms themselves are innocuous. Usually when advising owners vets are best to assume that the owner does not necessarily have the wherewithal to make the distinction between mushroom species which are safe and which are not.

It is far easier to simply say "no mushrooms" than it is to waste five unbilled minutes explaining mycology 101. But if you are a pet owner concerned enough to visit a forum like this you can probably be trusted to learn to tell the difference between a white button at the grocery store and an amanita death cap.

Sources: (Scott Nimmo BVMS MRCVS [http://www.justanswer.com/pet-dog/1y7fy-store-bought-mushrooms-specifically-portobello-button.html], American Society for The Prevention of Cruelty to Animals [http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/ask-the-expert/ask-the-expert-poison-control/mushrooms.aspx], Dogs Naturally Magazine [http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/mushrooms-cancer/] (the comment at the bottom from a confused dog owner illustrates exactly why most vets just say "no mushrooms"), Mother Earth News [http://www.motherearthnews.com/Real-Food/2007-04-01/Learn-More-About-Pet-Food-Homemade-Recipes.aspx], Dog Food Scoop [http://www.dogfoodscoop.com/dangerous-foods-for-dogs.html#mushrooms], Personal experience: Life-long dog & cat owner, Amateur mycologist - 10 years, Currently work as an animal care technician/animal behaviour researcher)

Of course everyone is free to come to their own conclusions on the matter but I'm inclined to think that the ASPCA knows what they are talking about; they have some really good vets working with them. Credit to Sashalynn for first posting that link, I include it here again just for thoroughness.
Thus having established that "Mushrooms that are available in the grocery store for consumption are not considered to pose a health hazard for pets, including cats". (ASPCA)

The question then becomes are mushrooms safe for hedgehogs in any quantities?

My thoughts on the matter? I hope they are. Certainly everything I've read in the literature and veterinary journals thus far suggests that mushrooms are part of a wild hedgehogs diet, thought to what extent is not clear (at least to me).

Given that they have difficulty digesting cellulose but can more readily digest chitin, mushrooms appear to be a desirable and convenient means of delivering chitin and other fiber along with vitamins, when insects are not available or are too high in fat. They are at least worthy of further consideration.

I am not currently advising anyone to feed mushrooms to their hedgehogs. Nor have I attempted it yet. Still given their nutritional qualities, especially their chitin content, mushrooms may represent another potential tool for crafting a healthy hedgehog diet, either by being fed directly or indirectly as part of a gut-load for the occasional insect.
If anyone has any experience, insight, concerns, ideas or suggestions about feeding mushrooms to hedgehogs I would be very glad to hear from you.


----------



## samanthafrock

Why is lettuce a no no


----------



## LizardGirl

> Why is lettuce a no no


Lettuce is just fine, it just doesn't have much nutritional content since it's pretty much all water. Aside from that, most hedgies won't willingly eat it. 



> I'm am new to hedgehog ownership and to this forum so please forgive my inexperience and the length of this first post. That said I do have a degree in biology and work in animal care for a large university and have recently done a great deal of research on hedgehog and animal nutrition and thought I might be able to contribute something to this discussion. As an academic, I do my best to provide references to support my argument...


I'm sorry we seem to have missed your post! Thank you for sharing your thoughts on mushrooms, I appreciate your listing sources and actually backing up your thoughts and not just saying things based on the fear of the unknown.  I personally would have no problem feeding mushrooms that are safe to feed dogs or cats (though cats wouldn't eat mushrooms anyhow).


----------



## fairywinged

what about bell peppers you said green peppers but what about red and orange and yellow my bf and I love them and eat alot of them so it would be nice if we could share


----------



## bubbzz

i was wondering about apricots? 
they are't very acidic and are kind of like a plum. 
thoughts?


----------



## LizardGirl

Bell peppers and apricots are just fine.


----------



## jkwan

What about edamame beans? If you squished out the insides or food processed them like peas? They're supposed to be really good for people, are they healthy/safe for hedgies?


----------



## LizardGirl

> What about edamame beans? If you squished out the insides or food processed them like peas? They're supposed to be really good for people, are they healthy/safe for hedgies?


Edamame beans (immature soybeans) shouldn't cause any problems if fed sparingly as a treat.


----------



## dragnalong

do bell peppers or green peppers need to be cooked or skinned? thanks.


----------



## LizardGirl

They're totally fine raw and don't need to be skinned, though if you feel like it cooking or skinning them is just fine.


----------



## hedgehog12

i will be using these treat ideas for pepper, the breeder didnt give his heggies treats so im gona have to start from scratch :x


----------



## hedgielover

Can we get this stickied or another one if there is a better list I don't know about. There were two questions about fruits and veggies today and I found this thread very difficult to find using the search tool. :lol:


----------

